# Best Unlimited Broadband in Bangalore



## Charley (Apr 11, 2015)

I have the BSNL 1 mbps till 8 gb post 8gb 512 kbps unlimited plan. It sucks

I need a faster plan, like 1 mbps speed with unlimited download and upload. Any suggestions?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 11, 2015)

Look for Beam/ACT fibre broadband.


----------



## Charley (Apr 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Look for Beam/ACT fibre broadband.



Can I use the existing land line [bsnl connection], wifi router and tp link modem if I take this one?


----------

